

Mac vs. Braun - nickoakland
http://www.derlacher.de/p/867476

======
ramenmeal
Yes, Apple obviously got inspiration from Braun.

~~~
benlemasurier
Did the page imply something more than a comparison? No.

------
argumentum
Dieter Rams (Braun designer), one of the greatest industrial designers of all
time, is also known for his 10 principles of design. He states that Apple Inc.
is one of the few companies designing products according to his principles.

